# Is there a list of forum IDs for rss



## luncharm (Mar 8, 2008)

Is there a list of "forumids" numbers with the forum names? For clarification, below is the rss2 link from the FAQ pages.

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=123


----------

